# 10W-40



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

I just had a WHOLE post typed up, but it is lost forever because I thought I posted it but apparently didn't.

My 240SX has about 145,000 miles on it, and has gotten how because of -low- coolant (the highest skinny line on the temp gauge on the right, or right vetween that and the thick line; it sat for about 30 minutes after that, I believe that was the hottest it ever got with that condition) and I want to run the 10W-40. The other posters say 10W-30 will be better for "Nissan's engine tolerances."

- Isn't 10W-40 going to protect against engine wear better?
- Can't I use the 10W-40 all year?
- I won't blow my engine, will I?
- How bad is it I used 10W-40 and started to introduce 20W-50 for 10,000 miles (a little 20W-50 for about 2,000 miles?)

--- These are my condensed questions. Please let me know, as I do care for my nice Nissan.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

i've used 10W-30 penzoil for about 12k now. I haven't had any problems.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just like I posted in your other thread, you're needlessly worried about that 10W-40 oil. 

You need to get the coolant system working correctly or else your motor will go to heaven fast. Running the motor for 30 minutes on 'hot' is like play Russian roulette.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

trust rogo! i had been there before! do not run like that....or you will end up like my s13!


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thicker oil WILL NOT give you better protection - in fact if it is too thick for your engine, it can actually cause oil starvation and kill your bearings! Stick with 10w-30...there is absolutely nothing wrong with 10w-30 it is what your engine was meant to run on.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

jefwubze: What happened to your S13?

P.S.: I don't mean to transition from topic to topic, but I just added WARM coolant in to my WARM (halfway on temp gauge) Cooling System car, and I believe I added enough that I have no more Air Bubbles - no more Rumbling Expansion Tank after I turn it off, as a matter of fact it is on the "Max" mark now after I turn it off. (I still need ot get it flushed and that hose changed; the Thermostat may be needing to be replaced, too... but nonetheless, an improvement.)

Rogoman I will get rid of that oil and put 10W-30 in there *THIS WEEK,* I am simply one of those people who used ot have a BMW and my father had a Honda Accord (1990 EX) and Oldsmobiles and a 1990 Silverado and 1993 Tahoe LT Blazer - and we put 10W-40 in ALL of those because of the "extra degree of protection," tha tis exactly the 30 vs the 40 when hot... Please excuse my rigid defense of 10W-40, this will be the first Nissan I want to keep and not drive to death without caring one ounce for it, so I am open to suggestion to those who know more than I. Thanks


----------

